# اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
*1_ في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد, ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء, فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري, فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى.

2_ غرق عامل يدعى " روبرت هيرشي " كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون بولاية بنسلفانيا ، بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته ! 


3_ بدأ عامل البناء الإنجليزي " أليكس ميتشل " الضحك بدون السيطرة على نفسه وهو يشاهد مسرحية كوميدية تسمى ( ذي غوديز ) وبعد نصف ساعة سقط ميتاً !!,,


3_ في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها القت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ... وفي هذه اللحظة كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي.


4_ تعرض " هنري زيغلاند " من تكساس لإطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته ، ولكن الطلقة أصابته بعد عشرين عاما فقد أخطأ الأخ إصابة " زيغلاند "

5_واستقرت في شجرة قريبة .... وعندما قام " زيغلاند" بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما ، انطلقت الطلقة وأصابته في رأسه فقتلته في الحال !! 

6_ كانت أربع من المشعوذات في مدينة المكسيك يقمن بإعداد جرعة من خليط يستخدمنه في الشعوذة ، ولكن أثناء قيامهن بغلي الخليط السحري من الأعشاب والأمونيا في مرجل ، ماتت الساحرات الأربع بسبب الأبخرة المتصاعدة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

غريب فعلآ


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> غريب فعلآ



*مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووك​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بتاعت الست اللى وقعت على جوزها موتته 
مؤزيين فى حياتهم و لما يحاولوا ينتحروا بيبقوا مؤزيين اكتر
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة بتاعت الست اللى وقعت على جوزها موتته
> مؤزيين فى حياتهم و لما يحاولوا ينتحروا بيبقوا مؤزيين اكتر
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق ياباشا بس ياريت هما يعرفوا ده 
هههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووك ​*


----------



## gift (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



gift قال:


> شكرا ليك



*العفوا ياباشا 
مرسى على مرووووووووووك​*


----------



## نانسى سمير (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

تعرض " هنري زيغلاند " من تكساس لإطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته ، ولكن الطلقة أصابته بعد عشرين عاما فقد أخطأ الأخ إصابة " زيغلاند "

5_واستقرت في شجرة قريبة .... وعندما قام " زيغلاند" بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما ، انطلقت الطلقة وأصابته في رأسه فقتلته في الحال !! 
شكرا اوى على الموضوع جميل بجد بس انا بقول ان حكايه زيغلاند مبالغ فيها شويه لان الرصاصة بتخش فى الجسم بسبب السرعة الى بتكون فيها لما بتخرج من المسدس ومش معقول بعد عشرين سنة هتفضل على نفس السرعة ولو ليك راى تانى ياريت تكتبة:dntknw:


----------



## قلم حر (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


موضوع طريف جدا .
و أشارك الأخت نانسي في تعليقها ( من ناحية المنطق العلمي ).......لكن أحب أوضح :
القصه دي  منتشره جدا على النت , و قريتها كتير ......بس مش عارف أي مصدر ممكن يؤكدها أو ينفيها ( بشكل قاطع ) , فلو هناك أي عضو عنده مصدر يا ريت يحطه بالموضوع .
شكرا ( كوكو مان ) للموضوع الطريف جدا .
و ننتظر لو عندك أي رابط لتأكيد القصه ( منك أو من غيرك طبعا , في أي وقت ) .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



نانسى سمير قال:


> تعرض " هنري زيغلاند " من تكساس لإطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته ، ولكن الطلقة أصابته بعد عشرين عاما فقد أخطأ الأخ إصابة " زيغلاند "
> 
> 5_واستقرت في شجرة قريبة .... وعندما قام " زيغلاند" بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما ، انطلقت الطلقة وأصابته في رأسه فقتلته في الحال !!
> شكرا اوى على الموضوع جميل بجد بس انا بقول ان حكايه زيغلاند مبالغ فيها شويه لان الرصاصة بتخش فى الجسم بسبب السرعة الى بتكون فيها لما بتخرج من المسدس ومش معقول بعد عشرين سنة هتفضل على نفس السرعة ولو ليك راى تانى ياريت تكتبة:dntknw:



*عندك حق فعلا 
بس هوه مكتوبله يموت الموته دى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ .. ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع طريف جدا .
> و أشارك الأخت نانسي في تعليقها ( من ناحية المنطق العلمي ).......لكن أحب أوضح :
> القصه دي  منتشره جدا على النت , و قريتها كتير ......بس مش عارف أي مصدر ممكن يؤكدها أو ينفيها ( بشكل قاطع ) , فلو هناك أي عضو عنده مصدر يا ريت يحطه بالموضوع .
> شكرا ( كوكو مان ) للموضوع الطريف جدا .
> ...



*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووووووووك 
واذا لاقيت الرابط مش هتأخر على نشره ​*


----------



## girgis2 (7 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااه 
الموضوع ده بقاله اكتر من سنتين 
شكرا على مرووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*_ غرق عامل يدعى " روبرت هيرشي " كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون بولاية بنسلفانيا ، بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته !

الموتة دي رووووعة  هههههههههه

عجبانب خالص ميرسي يا مان 
*


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه حلووو*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (9 نوفمبر 2009)

موت غريب يا راجل بس جميله بتاعت الشوكولاته ديه ياريت الواحد يموت فى قدره شيكولاته كيت كات ولا كادبورى اهوه يبقى ميت طعمه حلو


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *_ غرق عامل يدعى " روبرت هيرشي " كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون بولاية بنسلفانيا ، بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته !*
> 
> *الموتة دي رووووعة هههههههههه*
> 
> *عجبانب خالص ميرسي يا مان *


 

ههههههههههه
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مورا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههه حلووو*​


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مارشلينو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> موت غريب يا راجل بس جميله بتاعت الشوكولاته ديه ياريت الواحد يموت فى قدره شيكولاته كيت كات ولا كادبورى اهوه يبقى ميت طعمه حلو


 
هههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*حقا حالات غريبه جدا 

شكرا للمجهود الرائع جدا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نونوس14 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع يا (كوكومان)(خادم رب المجد) الموضوع ده ظريف اوى:big29::t11::12F616~137::34ef::36_1_21::146ec:


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

> 3_ في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها القت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ... وفي هذه اللحظة كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي.



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تمام تمام

حلوة اوى دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

نونوس14 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع يا (كوكومان)(خادم رب المجد) الموضوع ده ظريف اوى


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نونوس
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> تمام تمام​
> حلوة اوى دى​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## maramero (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي كتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الك عالقصص الظريفة
الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (29 نوفمبر 2009)

> _ كانت أربع من المشعوذات في مدينة المكسيك يقمن بإعداد جرعة من خليط يستخدمنه في الشعوذة ، ولكن أثناء قيامهن بغلي الخليط السحري من الأعشاب والأمونيا في مرجل ، ماتت الساحرات الأربع بسبب الأبخرة المتصاعدة


*ههههههههههه
دول باين حالهم اغبية
شكرا جدا استاذى العزيز بيتر
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> شكرا الك عالقصص الظريفة
> الرب يباركك


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ارووجه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *دول باين حالهم اغبية*
> *شكرا جدا استاذى العزيز بيتر*
> ...



مين بيتر :t9:
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

